# Bringing my camera to China



## Sleepy_Sentry (Dec 18, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to receive an award from my university to visit China this summer. I am very excited about going, especially because of the photographic opportunities. As far as I know, most of my time will be spent in urban areas.

One concern I have is that my camera might get damaged or stolen. I talked to some Chinese friends of mine and they all told me my camera might be a good target for thieves. They also mentioned that it might get damaged in the large crowds of people. I will be bring a Canon Rebel 450D along with a Canon 28-135 IS USM lens. I'm also getting a wireless remote such as the ML-L3 while I'm over there.

For people who have photographed in China, should I be that worried? Is it safe to bring this camera? Finally, can I get it insured and if so, is it a good idea?


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez,

It sounds just like New York City or any other worldwide metropolis.

There was a recent article in USA Today that digital camera thefts are way up.

A visit to a qualified insurance agent should help aleviate your fears. Leaving the camera at home, defeats the purpose of having a camera.


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 18, 2009)

The same as you would look after your camera in any major city, in anywhere you are at the moment.


----------



## KalaMarie (Dec 19, 2009)

I was in Shanghai & Beijing (two of the highest populated cities in China) 4 years ago as a tourist and I had my camera with me AT ALL TIMES as did thousands of other people. There is so much amazing stuff to photograph.  At the time I was using a p&s, but I wouldn't hesitate to bring my dSLR with me if I decide to return there again.  So bring your camera and have a fabulous time.


----------



## Scout (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to China last year. No one in my group had any problems and there were several dslr users in the group. Always know were your camera is and you should have no problems. 

Hope you have fun!! I really loved it and hope to go back again someday.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 19, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> I was in Shanghai & Beijing (two of the highest populated cities in China) 4 years ago as a tourist and I had my camera with me AT ALL TIMES as did thousands of other people. There is so much amazing stuff to photograph.  At the time I was using a p&s, but I wouldn't hesitate to bring my dSLR with me if I decide to return there again.  So bring your camera and have a fabulous time.


+1. I lived in Beijing for a month 4 years ago. I also had only a P&S at the time, but don't foresee any danger that wouldn't be present anywhere else. Have fun, you'll love it over there. I hope to be able to go again some time.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Dec 19, 2009)

I also spent some time there in 2007 (Beijing) and had my camera with me almost all the time. It was also a point and shoot but I felt completely safe. I'll be returning there this April and will be bringing my dslr as well.

I think the main thing with the larger cities is pick-pocketing. Apparently there's quite a bit of petty crimes and minor theft, however I didn't personally experience that. Just always have your camera where you can see it (ideally left around your neck) and you should be fine. Watch out for having it in a backpack or something that would place the camera behind you.

Derek


----------



## Garbz (Dec 19, 2009)

Who cares? It's covered by travel insurance. You do intend to get travel insurance don't you? ....


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

i took my equipment to africa for a couple of month and i was fine, so just keep them near you, and sleep with them and you're good!!!! no joke


----------



## lowincash (Dec 21, 2009)

I went to China last month but left my camera in my cousin's car =(  But like others said, you should look after your camera as if you're in any major city or anywhere for that matter lol China is a safe place and I had no problem at all when taking picture from my friend's laptop =P


----------



## Dusty Miller (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been to China twice with LOTS of photo gear and zero problems, just don't get careless.  By in large the Chinese are good folk and friendly towards tourists.


----------



## Dusty Miller (Jan 22, 2010)

photobuff said:


> when I was shopping for furniture in Wuhan, a guy stole the camera off of the arm of a lady I was with. Wuhan is a very large city and she was a local, the guy did hop on waiting motorcycle and took off. What I would do is make sure you carry lots of memory if you can and stash it somewhere safe, in a safe in a hotel if possible. You can always replace the camera but you can't replace the photos. Odds are you aren't going to have any problems though, and even if you were, I WOULD NOT let that stop me from doing what I want to do.


 
Right you are pb, sometimes you've just gotta jump right in with both feet and go for it.  Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!!


----------



## chip (Jan 22, 2010)

It is safe to bring a nice camera to China. Just be careful not to drop it. If you are on the move a lot, you may want a point and shoot. Something small and light and easy to carry.


----------



## Dusty Miller (Feb 4, 2010)

chip said:


> It is safe to bring a nice camera to China. Just be careful not to drop it. If you are on the move a lot, you may want a point and shoot. Something small and light and easy to carry.


 
I guess a really OUTSTANDING photographer could get some really good photos of the sights in China with a P&S but this old guy needs his SLR and extra lenses to pull it off!


----------



## Wozza (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Lowpro flipside 200, you can't open the bag when it's on your back which means nothing can be taken out when you are wearing it. I have a habit of putting my foot through the strap if I am sitting down somewhere with the bag off.

Pretty much don't be careless and also make sure you have travel insurance. Some hotels have safes as well if you want to go out for dinner or something minus the camera.

As someone mentioned, no point having a nice camera if you are too precious about it to ever use it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my contacts on flickr took her DSLR to China (Shanghai) and doesn't seem to have had any problems at all - looking at the number of images she took, she must have had the camera with her everywhere. There were plenty of crowds in Hong Kong when I went there last Mar/Apr too, but I couldn't imagine there being a safer place to take a camera. You just need to take sensible precautions like anywhere and make sure you have insurance, and a record of all your kit and its serial number stored safe in case you need to make a claim.


----------

